# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet > Lajme nga informatika >  Apple iPad Meriton Bojkot

## Force-Intruder

Besoj se ata nga ju qe e kane ne iPhone do me ndjekin me lehtesi.
iPhone pati nje sukses te madh ne treg per te gjitha arsyet qe tashme dihen, perfshire cilesine e mire te hardware-it dhe design novator.
Me ndonje zhgenjim te vogel tek kamera, funksione si mms etj te cilat u sistemuan ne versionet e reja te OS, bateria etj.
Pothuajse te gjitha te tejkaluara me serine e re 3G dhe 3GS.

E vetmja gje e bezdisshme, ose me sakte e thene NAZISTE te iPhone ka qene dhe mbetet DRM (Digital Restrictions Management). Per te gjithe ata qe nuk e dine, DRM eshte menyra nepermjet te ciles kompania qe ju shet produktin (ne kete rast Apple) tenton te kontolloje edhe te komadoje menyren se si ju e perdorni kete produkt, per te cilin ju keni paguar dhe e keni blere nga kompania. 

Ne kohen kur doli iPhone kjo edhe gelltitej sepse te gjitha kompanite rivale perdornin DRM. Kush ka ose ka patur nje telefon Nokia pershembull me Symbian 3 e siper e di qe shume programe duhet te ishin SymbianSigned qe te instaloheshin ne celular. Po gjithmone flasim per telefoni mobile.

Apple acaroi dhe merziti klientet e iphone me AppStore. Vendin nga ku duhet te blihe absolutisht CDO PROGRAM qe deshironi te keni ne iPhone apo iPad tani se fundmi. 
Mangesi e madhe ne programet trials etj etj. Por me e keqja, i heq te drejten cdokujt te krijoje nje program per iPhone apo i Pad-in e tij dhe ta perdore apo ta shperndaje lirshem.
Eshte kjo arsyeja pse iPhonet kaluan ne jailbreak e me pas ne repositore te tjere me instalues te tjere si Cydia & co.

Shembullin me banal per kete mund ta japi internet browseri i iPhone : Safari.
Sot e kesaj dite mgjths ka konkurrente te forte si Opera apo Firefox per internetin, sa keni pare te instaluar ne iPhone ose sa do te shikoni te instaluar ne iPad?  ZERO! 
Apple ne kete menyre i heq te drejten perdoruesit te kete mundesine te provoje produkte konkurrente, ne menyre qe te kete nje shans per ti shpenzuar parate si mendon ai me mire. Nuk te jep asnje mundesi.

E gjitha kjo deri te iPhone gelltitej.

Por tani te iPad???
iPad nuk eshte me nje telefon. Ai ben pjese te mjetet per personal computing. Eshte si nje laptop per te cilin do t'ju thuhet qe nuk mund te beni asgje pa pelqimin e apple. Nuk keni per te instaluar asgje qe ata nuk kane aprovuar apo reklamuar. Pra nuk keni per te patur kontroll jo e jo, por as shansin per te vendosur si do te ishte me mire te shpenzonit parate per nje soft alternativ.

Personalisht e shikoj si nje levizje te rrezikshme te shtrirjes masive te DRM (jo se nuk ekziston) ne tregun e kompjuterave personale, dhe si nje nga tentativat me te renda per prekur lirine e zhvilluesve te programeve per te krijuar dhe shpenrdare ate qe ata deshirojne, kur dhe ku te deshirojne.

Do te ishte njesoj sikur neser Microsoft te vendoste te ndalonte instalimin e cdo programi ne PC tuaj, sikur te mos e blini nga Microsoft. 

E keshtu edhe per librat elektronike, muziken, videot e gjithcka tjeter.

Per te mesuar me shume mbi keto shtrengime absurde mund te vizitoni http://www.defectivebydesign.org/ipad

Nderkohe Apple meriton nje leksion per iPad dhe ide te tjera fashiste te ngjashme qe mund ti vijne. Nje turp per nje kompani e cila njehere e nje kohe kishte ideale shume me fisnike.

Personalisht mendoj se meriton nje bojkot masiv per kete produkt i cili tenton te beje nje hyrje te rrezikshme dhe me pasoja.

----------


## Uke Topalli

> ... Nje turp per nje kompani e cila njehere e nje kohe kishte ideale shume me fisnike...


Steve Jobs *kurre* nuk ka patur ideale fisnike!

----------


## r'posa

Me duket qe varet, nese e regjistron ne MobileMe, atehere ka akces dhe mund te kontrollon ku do qe te jesh, ndryshe me duket absurde. Dhe po, meriton nje boykot gjeneral.

----------


## Force-Intruder

> Me duket qe varet, nese e regjistron ne MobileMe, atehere ka akces dhe mund te kontrollon ku do qe te jesh, ndryshe me duket absurde. Dhe po, meriton nje boykot gjeneral.


Te regjistrohesh ne MobileMe eshte e barazvlefshme me vetevrasje te privacy.
Une po them edhe keshtu sic eshte, eshte nje turp.

----------


## Force-Intruder

> Steve Jobs *kurre* nuk ka patur ideale fisnike!


Ka qene nje kohe kur Apple pronocohej per perqafim te platformave e standardeve te hapura.

Tani eshte kthyer ne kompani me naziste se Microsoft.

----------


## baaroar

Plotësisht PRO bojkotit për produktet e kësaj kompanie fashiste.
Pro Open Source !!!
Për mospërsëritje të mendimit...
http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showpo...&postcount=275

----------


## Force-Intruder

Per nje te ardhme te lire te PC-ve. 
Per lirine e zhvilluesve te programeve per te krijuar e shperndare programet qe deshirojne. 
Mbeshtesni levizjen kunder DRM ne iPad duke nenshkruar peticionin elektronik ne faqen:
*www.defectivebydesign.org/ipad*

----------


## P@R4nOi@C_LorD

IPAD s`eshte gje tjeter vetem 1 iphone me permasat 4 X me te medhaja.

----------


## Troyan.

Evolucioni sipas Steve Jobs:

Edhe unë jam plotësisht pro bojkotit të këtij produkti.

----------


## SERAFIM DILO

Pse fashiste?.........(hiq çmimin)

----------


## autotune

As un nuk pe kuptoj per qfar fashizmi esht fjala 
ipad nuk me ka peqlyer  qysh ne prezantimin e tij, mungojn shum gjera ne te
duhet ta kishte nje web kamer dhe se paku nje usb dalje, dy gjera qe me mungojn shume 
kurse tek programet me qudit fakti se kush nuk e paska dite qe kjo ka qen nje vazhdimsi e menyres se perdorimit dhe shitjes permes appstore, kush ka prit ndryshe 

Kush ken po e ndalon te shkruaj nje program (nese ka thybet)per iphone/ipad dhe te lidh kontrat me applen dhe fitimi duhej te vinte simbas marveshjes ne perqindje dhe numrit te shkarkimit nga appstore. (e njejta gje me muziken digjitale qe behet sod per numer te shkarkimeve online ne menyre legale)
kurse tek brosweret sepaku un i di nja 10 lloje broswera per iphone qe mund te blihen nga appstore... prit se edhe opera aty do te parkohet

----------


## Force-Intruder

> Pse fashiste?.........(hiq çmimin)





> As un nuk pe kuptoj per qfar fashizmi esht fjala


Per te kuptuar kete rilexoni edhe nje here cfare kam thene.
Mos vazhdoni ta shikoni si nje iphone te ri.
Eshte nje personal computer. Dhe DRM duhet te qendroje sa me larg prej tyre nese aspironi ndonjehere per liri kreativiteti dhe perdorimi ne kuptimin e plote te fjales.





> Kush ken po e ndalon te shkruaj nje program (nese ka thybet)per iphone/ipad dhe te lidh kontrat me applen *dhe fitimi duhej te vinte simbas marveshjes ne perqindje*


Po pra... ja e bukura. Pse nje programues duhet ti jape detyrimisht fitim apple per nje program? Pra prano kushtet e apple ose je jashte.
Po sikur ti te duash te krijosh nje aplikacion per qellimet e tua e ta perdoresh. Si mund ta besh? E kupton qe apple nuk do te lejonte as te beje nje program me te mire se nje ekzistues ne appstore falas? Sepse kjo do ti sillte humbje financiare?




> kurse tek brosweret sepaku un i di nja 10 lloje broswera per iphone


Perfundimisht mesoje ne qofte se nuk e di. Te gjithe browsers qe shiten ne appstore jane TEMA te ndryshme te safarit. Pra vetem modifikime te pamjes se jashtme. Ne cydia mund te gjesh Firefox, i cili eshte perseri nje modifikim i temes, Thjesht nje UI per Safari.



IPAD? WILL IT BLEND?

----------


## autotune

> Per te kuptuar kete rilexoni edhe nje here cfare kam thene.
> Mos vazhdoni ta shikoni si nje iphone te ri.
> Eshte nje personal computer. Dhe DRM duhet te qendroje sa me larg prej tyre nese aspironi ndonjehere per liri kreativiteti dhe perdorimi ne kuptimin e plote te fjales.


Nuk e shikoj si nje personal computer(i mungojn shum gjera per ti then computer), e aq me pak si iphone i ri, e shikoj vetem si ipad, nje touchscreen tabel me nje sistem operimi qe len shum per te deshiruar (shpresojm shum me mire ne OS 4.0), e thash i mungojn shum hardware por deshira per ta bler nuk mungon.




> Po pra... ja e bukura. Pse nje programues duhet ti jape detyrimisht fitim apple per nje program? Pra prano kushtet e apple ose je jashte.
> Po sikur ti te duash te krijosh nje aplikacion per qellimet e tua e ta perdoresh. Si mund ta besh? E kupton qe apple nuk do te lejonte as te beje nje program me te mire se nje ekzistues ne appstore falas? Sepse kjo do ti sillte humbje financiare?


I kom parasysh keto dhe pajtohna me ty sa i perket liris se programuesit ndaj apples por nuk pajtohna me mnyren se si referohesh me bojkot apo fashizem. 
Appstore esht ber nje biblotek shum e madhe ajo kalon 1 milojn produkte brenda tij dhe kjo tregon qe brenda kti numri mund te gjesh qfar te duash, dhe 90% jan micro sowftware secila me nje qmim afersisht  prej 2$, dhe pse te pengon ty marveshja pse nuk bashkangjitesh edhe ti aj 1 miljonshit? 
Nuk mund te bindet nje perdorues me ksi gjerash, aj do ta blej se do ta blej nje ipad nese sepaku  ka pas ne shfrytzim nje iphone... esht e kote smund te bindem ne te kunderten




> Perfundimisht mesoje ne qofte se nuk e di. Te gjithe browsers qe shiten ne appstore jane TEMA te ndryshme te safarit. Pra vetem modifikime te pamjes se jashtme. Ne cydia mund te gjesh Firefox, i cili eshte perseri nje modifikim i temes, Thjesht nje UI per Safari.


Perfect browser, Mango, Mini browser pro apo ndonje tjeter nuk jan produkt i apples por autorit qe ka shkruar keto dhe nuk jan Safari Temes, mund te jet ndonje e drejt e rezervuar per ta zhvilluar nje browser pa pas lidhjen me safari e per te cilen nuk edi dhe mund te jet siq thua ti por jo Tema.





> IPAD? WILL IT BLEND?
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lAl28d6tbko


BlendTecs e beri edhe me iphone (esht nje program ne Discovery me kesi gjerash).
E bleu nje ipad 500$ dhe kjo nuk esht asgje per tu paguar ne kembim te perfitimeve nga reklamimi qe i ben BlendTecs ku edhe ti po mer pjes me ket reklame.Menyre e mire per kesi reklamash, por mos esht e tepert per te perfituar ne kete menyre.

Nuk shoh kontroll totale deri sa te  ket qdo dit dhjetra softwer te rinje ne appstore dhe ku mund ta gjej edhe ate qe nuk di si ta emroj per ta kerkuar. Zhvillimi i OS-it po shkon shum ngadal kjo po duket shum e keqe por me cydia (kete do ta gjej edhe ipad) po mundesh ta moderosh ne shum menyra dhe ne nje far menyre po e mbulon kete shpraztin te madhe qe apple nuk po e ben.

----------


## Uke Topalli

> I kom parasysh keto dhe pajtohna me ty sa i perket liris se programuesit ndaj apples por nuk pajtohna me mnyren se si referohesh me bojkot apo fashizem. 
> Appstore esht ber nje biblotek shum e madhe ajo kalon 1 milojn produkte brenda tij dhe kjo tregon qe brenda kti numri mund te gjesh qfar te duash, dhe 90% jan micro sowftware secila me nje qmim afersisht  prej 2$, dhe pse te pengon ty marveshja pse nuk bashkangjitesh edhe ti aj 1 miljonshit?


Sepse ka alternativa me te mira (Android, Symbian, WebOS, Windows, etj), se sa ti paguhet haraci Apple (60% te cmimit te shitjes e mer apple ... per cka?)




> Nuk mund te bindet nje perdorues me ksi gjerash, aj do ta blej se do ta blej nje ipad nese sepaku  ka pas ne shfrytzim nje iphone... esht e kote smund te bindem ne te kunderten


E drejta e cdokuj eshte te blej cfar te deshiron, po ashtu eshte e drejta ime me e quajt apple kompani e paskrupullt 




> Perfect browser, Mango, Mini browser pro apo ndonje tjeter nuk jan produkt i apples por autorit qe ka shkruar keto dhe nuk jan Safari Temes, mund te jet ndonje e drejt e rezervuar per ta zhvilluar nje browser pa pas lidhjen me safari e per te cilen nuk edi dhe mund te jet siq thua ti por jo Tema.


Eshte e deshirueshme qe para se te shkruhet dicka, te njoftohesh me materialin per te cilin do shkruash. Ne lidhje me shfletues per iphone, *asnje* shfletues qe nuk eshte i bazuar ne webkit (motorin e safarit) nuk eshte i lejuar ne appstore. Prandaj te gjith shfletuesit ne appstore mund te konsiderohen "tema" per safari (ne esence vetem pamjen, UI e kan te ndryshme prej safarit)




> Nuk shoh kontroll totale deri sa te  ket qdo dit dhjetra softwer te rinje ne appstore dhe ku mund ta gjej edhe ate qe nuk di si ta emroj per ta kerkuar. Zhvillimi i OS-it po shkon shum ngadal kjo po duket shum e keqe por me cydia (kete do ta gjej edhe ipad) po mundesh ta moderosh ne shum menyra dhe ne nje far menyre po e mbulon kete shpraztin te madhe qe apple nuk po e ben.


Si mundesh me e arsyetu kompanine e cila mundohet me ane te kercenimit me masa ligjore te kontrolloj se si e perdori nje pajisje te cilen e kam blere me para??? A mundet Mercedesi me me kufizu se cfar sistemi instaloj per ndegjuar muzike??

----------


## Force-Intruder

> Nuk e shikoj si nje personal computer(i mungojn shum gjera per ti then computer), e aq me pak si iphone i ri, e shikoj vetem si ipad, nje touchscreen tabel me nje sistem operimi qe len shum per te deshiruar (shpresojm shum me mire ne OS 4.0), e thash i mungojn shum hardware por deshira per ta bler nuk mungon.


OK... ti do te ngulesh kembe se sben per te mbrojtur dicka te gabuar.

*Te te bej ca pyetje????

- Me kompjuterin tend futesh ne internet, shikon youtube; poston ne forum apo bloge, mesazhim te castiti?
- Punon me aplikacione office?
- Merr edhe dergon email?
- Lexon dokumenta apo libra elektronike?
- Shkarkon edhe degjon muzike?
- Mban nje agjende te dites?
- Shikon video?
- Mban shenime?
- Ruan e shikon fotografi?*

Perse te duket sikur iPad nuk i permbushka kushtet si nje mjet i personal computing per perdorim te perditshem? Nqs nuk jane keto veprimet me banale qe nje ben nje perdorues i perditshme me PC e tij nuk di cfare te them.
Une di nje gje... nuk mund ta quaj telefon kete tulle.

*- Tani imagjino per nje cast sikur ne PC tend, microsoft te te thoshte qe nuk mund te instalosh asnje program qe nuk eshte i aprovuar nga ai.

- Te te thoshte qe do perdoresh vetem IExplorer

- Te te thoshteqe muziken je i detyruar ta marresh vetem nga ata. Po ashtu videot, librat elektronike etj.*


Si do te pelqente kjo?

----------


## Force-Intruder

Shiko une jam nje perdorues iphone. Cilesia e ndertimit te nje pajisjeje te apple eshte nga me te mirat qe kam pare. Ne dore te jep menjehere ndjesine e dickaje cilesore.
Edhe ipad nqs u pa te video qe postova, eshte aq solid sa megjithese Dickson gati e thyen ne gjysem, vazhdon te qendroje ndezur dhe ekrani shfaq ende pamjen e tastierese.
Nuk kam gje kunder hardware.

Eshte menyre se si apple manxhon software qe eshte e papranueshme. Te ben te ndihesh sikur e ke borxh pajisjen dhe jo sikur te perket ty.
Ne 24 oreshin e pare qe mora iphone i bera jailbreak dhe me pas isha i lire te beja gjera te cilat me pare ishte e pamundur.

Kjo fjala e "pamundur" nuk duhet te ekzistoje ne fjalorin tim personal kur marr nje pajisje elektronike te tille ne dore. Kaq eshte e gjitha.

----------


## Kinney

Jam dakord me hapesin e temes.

Te perfitojme nga rasti te qeshim me fenomenin IPAD

----------


## Force-Intruder

:pa dhembe:  e madhe kjo...

----------


## autotune

> Sepse ka alternativa me te mira (Android, Symbian, WebOS, Windows, etj), se sa ti paguhet haraci Apple (60% te cmimit te shitjes e mer apple ... per cka?)










> E drejta e cdokuj eshte te blej cfar te deshiron, po ashtu eshte e drejta ime me e quajt apple kompani e paskrupullt


Nuk po ta han te drejten askush por ti je larg realitetit dhe un vetem mund te them zgjohu dhe dil nga aj biruc dhe hap syte.






> Eshte e deshirueshme qe para se te shkruhet dicka, te njoftohesh me materialin per te cilin do shkruash. Ne lidhje me shfletues per iphone, *asnje* shfletues qe nuk eshte i bazuar ne webkit (motorin e safarit) nuk eshte i lejuar ne appstore. Prandaj te gjith shfletuesit ne appstore mund te konsiderohen "tema" per safari (ne esence vetem pamjen, UI e kan te ndryshme prej safarit)


Ketu e ke nje gjysem te drejt sa i perket zhivllimit te browserit, asnjeher se kam dasht Safarin si browser edhe dua sa me shpejt te ket te drejten edhe Opera per te cilen shum po dua ta shoh at shpjetsin 5x me te shpejt siq e paralajmron kunder Safarit. Mos i thuaj Tema sepse sjan Tema, Broswerat qe permenda kan ndryshime nga Safari ne tools siq jan tabs etj por nuk jan Tema dhe nuk i shoh vetem si te shminkuar.



> Si mundesh me e arsyetu kompanine e cila mundohet me ane te kercenimit me masa ligjore te kontrolloj se si e perdori nje pajisje te cilen e kam blere me para??? A mundet Mercedesi me me kufizu se cfar sistemi instaloj per ndegjuar muzike??



...ncncnc ti sje kerka more djal, ty duhet te ndalohet krejt muzika sepse nuk ke vesh me shum se 1k dhe kete e ke deshmuar me heret.
Kush te ndalon te instalosh dhjetra players qe ke ne appstore?
ta dha nje shembull:
Un punoj me muzike dhe qdo her kam nevoj per gjera te reja qe mund te kem sa me shum liri ne manipulimin e tingujve me an Hardwareve qe jan te dedikuar per muzike. Mos te te them emra ka me qindra hardware makina.
Cubase IC ka fut nje addon per remote control ne appstore, esht fantastike te kesh control permes iphone.
Touchmidi per apple ka filluar te zhvilliohet shum shpejt si iTM Matrix, iTM Pads etj. Nje hardwer sound makin per ndonje gje specifike  kalon 1000euro per ta bler kurse me an te softwerve qe po zhvillohen per apple iphone/ipad po i lojn me gishta ne goj shum prodhues te ketyre gjerave( paramendo tash me nje dimension si ipad qfar zhvillime mund te priten,po afrohet edhe mundesia edhe per live act!).

nje shok me tha me duhet nje navigacion per automobil si tomtom por e dua ta blej kete me te mirin 300euro si mendon ti?
Ik more shko blej ipad me ato para dhe ke 30 navigacione te ndryshme dhe e ke  2x me te madhe screen dhe 1 miljon gjera tjera e bla bla bla...
Pra Uke djali un nuk shoh kontroll duke ber apple ne mua un shoh nje mrekulli ndaj ketyre gjerave qe po me prekin direkt ne profesionin tim , un vetem deshiroj sa me shum zhvillim te shpjet ne OS sepse jan ende shum per te deshiruar.





> OK... ti do te ngulesh kembe se sben per te mbrojtur dicka te gabuar.
> 
> *Te te bej ca pyetje????
> 
> - Me kompjuterin tend futesh ne internet, shikon youtube; poston ne forum apo bloge, mesazhim te castiti?
> - Punon me aplikacione office?
> - Merr edhe dergon email?
> - Lexon dokumenta apo libra elektronike?
> - Shkarkon edhe degjon muzike?
> ...


Mos me fut te jap pegjegje ne secilen pytje sepse keto siq the edhe ti jan banale. Lexoj/dergoj email(tash ne OS 4 multi inbox)shkarkoj qdo dit muzike edhe permes iphone dhe jo ne itunes dhe krejt ne menyr legale dhen nuk e shoh ku qenka ky kushtezimi as ketu.
Po un nuk e shoh si computer sepse me duket i kufizuar ne shum fusha dhe nuk ndjehem i lirshum sa duhet dhe per kete, them pres zhvillim ne OS ne menyre me te shpejt per tu afruar nje kompjuteri. Une dhash mendimin tem dhe keto qe shkrujta jan vepra jo coy/paste-google se met vertet jam lodh me kesi gjerash gjith andej nga interneti antiapple.

Beni qef ju dy me fashizma dhe bojkote


Pershendetje

----------


## Uke Topalli

Shitja e smartphones sipas OS:



Marrun nga:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Smartphone

cvcx: 
kur te postosh ndonje informate pershkruaje se cfar eshte dhe prej nga vjen. Ne grafin e eperm mund te shohesh se android edhe pse shum i ri vec ka arritur te siguroj pjesemarrje relevante ne treg. Per te kuptuar se me cfar shpejtesie eshte duke u zhvilluar androidi, shiko se sa shpesh lirohen versionet e reja te sistemit operativ (2.2 do te lirohet se shpejti).

Sa per te ilustruar se cfar paranoje e ka kapluar apple, lexo ne kete artikull:

http://daringfireball.net/2010/04/ip...flash_compiler



Apo ndoshta ke haru se qysh lexohet ...  :buzeqeshje:

----------

